# "Shot Up" decoy repair tip.



## rnelson5 (Nov 20, 2013)

I know i am probablly not the first to do this but i thought i would share this for those who might have some decoys that are shot up. I got to looking at my junk pile of shot up decoys that would sink if i put them out and i saw dollar signs going down the drain. I got to thinking about what i could fix them with and i bought some JB Weld quick set. I mixed the tubes together(do small amounts at a time) and starting painting over the holes. You have to be quick as this stuff sets up QUICK!! I let it harden over night and then taped off the areas and hit it with some fresh paint. The stuff dries solid as a rock!!!! So far i have brought back to life 15 decoys and need to do about 30 more. The JB Weld is only $6 and i have only used half of the first package doing those 15 decoys. Just in case someone is wondering how big of a hole it will patch, i covered a hole about the size of a dime with no problem. Here are a few pics of the process.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2013)

*you are not suuppose to shoot the decoys*

decoys


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 20, 2013)

You must have never seen my video "operation decoy killer" .......  .


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2013)

sounds funny


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 20, 2013)

I use black silicon. Works good also


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2013)

Hot glue.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 20, 2013)

not to take away from what you did Robby but what if you tried the spray foam. im thinking if they get shoot then they will still float and just a little touch up paint to keep them looking good


----------



## obadiah (Nov 20, 2013)

I use the black silicon gasket maker too. No mixing and lasts a long time.


----------



## Ol Crooked Toe (Nov 20, 2013)

UpSouth811 said:


> I use black silicon. Works good also





killer elite said:


> Hot glue.



much easier IMO. And just as effective.


----------



## Mondomallardmania (Nov 21, 2013)

Easier to buy more. Nothing looks worse than a bunch of reprinted dekes


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> not to take away from what you did Robby but what if you tried the spray foam. im thinking if they get shoot then they will still float and just a little touch up paint to keep them looking good



The spray foam will not set up on the inside of the decoy. I tried that is several different ways during the summer when i was making decoys.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ol Crooked Toe said:


> much easier IMO. And just as effective.



There is always more than one way to skin a cat........


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 21, 2013)

Not taking sides, just asking a solid question. Whenever you bump your decoys together, it doesn't unseat the silicone or hot glue? I've got a few I gotta patch up and honestly te first thing I thought about was JB Qwik, or however they actually spell it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2013)

Buncha water swatters . . .


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wlrountree said:


> Not taking sides, just asking a solid question. Whenever you bump your decoys together, it doesn't unseat the silicone or hot glue? I've got a few I gotta patch up and honestly te first thing I thought about was JB Qwik, or however they actually spell it



I chose JB because i have experience with it doing other jobs. I am sure their methods would work to but i KNOW when the jb hardens it will be tougher than the plastic the decoy is made out of. I am sure it makes more of a mess and is pobablly a little more time consuming but i tried to scrape it off with a knife once it hardened and barely made a dent it (wanted to check durability before i did a bunch of them) That stuff bonds to that plastic GOOD. But hey, i am always open to new ideas so if you have them post them up. It may help someone out.....


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha water swatters . . .



I have another video named "operation water swat"

Hey that just means you were set up good enough to get them in the spread......


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hot glue sticks and a lighter.


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 21, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I have another video named "operation water swat"
> 
> Hey that just means you were set up good enough to get them in the spread......


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> not to take away from what you did Robby but what if you tried the spray foam. im thinking if they get shoot then they will still float and just a little touch up paint to keep them looking good



they make hard shell deeks with a foam core, not sure who dose but i think they would work great!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 21, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> they make hard shell deeks with a foam core, not sure who dose but i think they would work great!



I just bought some from Higdon that are foam filled.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Nov 21, 2013)

i fixed mine with rubber cement


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 21, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The spray foam will not set up on the inside of the decoy. I tried that is several different ways during the summer when i was making decoys.



Yes it will.  Great Stuff, the crack-filling foam will set up just about anywhere you put it.  I've filled soda bottles with it and screwed on the lid and it sets up by the next day.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 21, 2013)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Hot glue sticks and a lighter.



Same here


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes it will.  Great Stuff, the crack-filling foam will set up just about anywhere you put it.  I've filled soda bottles with it and screwed on the lid and it sets up by the next day.



By no means am i trying to start an argument but iwent through five cans of great stuff trying to fill up a decoy by using different methods. I tried drilling a couple holes and spraying inside through the holes. I also split a decoy long ways and filled it up with foam and taped it shut. The foam that escaped out hardened up but the stuff on thw inside was a gooey mess even after a week. I wonder how your experiment turned out different.


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 21, 2013)

That being said, there's a difference in that foam and the foam they fill the other decoys with. I was checking into making my decoys with a mold and its a two part foam. It's more dense than the regular foam and doesn't absorb water as easily. As far as the great stuff setting up, I honestly haven't put any out that wasn't able to get air to it, as the foam in the middle of a decoy would be so I don't know how it would act


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2013)

*You need this info*



Wlrountree said:


> That being said, there's a difference in that foam and the foam they fill the other decoys with. I was checking into making my decoys with a mold and its a two part foam. It's more dense than the regular foam and doesn't absorb water as easily. As far as the great stuff setting up, I honestly haven't put any out that wasn't able to get air to it, as the foam in the middle of a decoy would be so I don't know how it would act



Have you learned how to shoot them in the air yet?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2013)

I have found my decoy spread to be much more effective when I have a few low riders in the spread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2013)

Do day fly ???


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 21, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> By no means am i trying to start an argument but iwent through five cans of great stuff trying to fill up a decoy by using different methods. I tried drilling a couple holes and spraying inside through the holes. I also split a decoy long ways and filled it up with foam and taped it shut. The foam that escaped out hardened up but the stuff on thw inside was a gooey mess even after a week. I wonder how your experiment turned out different.



Did you do it in the winter time?  Temperature and/or humidity would probably affect curing time.  I don't know, but mine was totally set up in 24 hours.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

I did it back in the summer. Idk what the difference was. I was gonna say that it might be because it couldn't get oxygen like rountree said but your coke bottle shut down that theory........  oh well atleast it worked for you


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 21, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Have you learned how to shoot them in the air yet?



I've found my success rate to be much higher when they're not moving sooo dang fast


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2013)

*I know your partner is ruff on you*



Wlrountree said:


> I've found my success rate to be much higher when they're not moving sooo dang fast


 Arkie1 is a hard core duck hunter and I know you have a hard way go. Do yall really eat those mergansers?


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 21, 2013)

Only if that's all we kill


----------

